# time clocks



## topgun50

Are there any departments that use time clocks to keep track of employees hours worked? If so, what type do they use.

thanks


----------



## Bloodhound

Haven't heard of a PD doing that.


----------



## topgun50

What do most pd's use to track time for payroll


----------



## Johnny Law

topgun50 said:


> What do most pd's use to track time for payroll


Our supervisors log us in at shift change. It's a computer roster, you're either there or not. The only things we time stamp are OT slips, and that is one of those small electronic clocks that you slide a slip of paper in and it stamps date and time.


----------



## niteowl1970

We have time sheets and OT slips.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Clocks are evil.....


----------



## pahapoika

Wow, cops do have it better.

Spent 22yrs terrorized by the time clock 

Show up 5 minutes late 3 times in a span of a few weeks and loose a days pay !


----------



## BxDetSgt

They take all the honor out of thievery


----------



## Goose

pahapoika said:


> Wow, cops do have it better.
> 
> Spent 22yrs terrorized by the time clock
> 
> Show up 5 minutes late 3 times in a span of a few weeks and loose a days pay !


The worst part of a time clock is when you show up early and they don't let you punch in, yet if you punch in late they shaft you. I lost track of the number of times over the years I have showed up to jobs and got dragged away to do something only to end up punching in late and getting bitched at for it.


----------



## BxDetSgt

They also do not account for call in's from home, direct response to scenes, going EOT from outside assignments. They also take away from discretionary OT. Many times I have worked past my tour and not put in for it. As a boss I should be allowed to give guys a grace period, with a clock I have no discretion. All in all I don't think they work for L.E., and definatley not for Detective work.


----------



## Bloodhound

topgun50 said:


> What do most pd's use to track time for payroll


We just have a master schedule of who's supposed to be working each day, it shows if someone's out sick, vac day, whatever. It gets entered into the computer each day. For OT we submit a slip by the end of the week. This is one area that they treat us like grown ups.


----------



## wwonka

pahapoika said:


> Wow, cops do have it better.
> 
> Spent 22yrs terrorized by the time clock
> 
> Show up 5 minutes late 3 times in a span of a few weeks and loose a days pay !


Better yet show up 1 minute late any day on a week that you have a swap and you lose swaps for 90 days.


----------



## Duff112

wwonka said:


> Better yet show up 1 minute late any day on a week that you have a swap and you lose swaps for 90 days.


Holy smokes... Wow.

Next thing you know you'll have GPS in your cruisers and body cams... Uh wait..


----------



## wwonka

Duff112 said:


> Holy smokes... Wow.
> 
> Next thing you know you'll have GPS in your cruisers and body cams... Uh wait..


Yeah well I'm inside not worried about body cams but they are always watching.

I've not had the swap thing happen to me since I try to be 20 min early.


----------

